
ReactNative becomes more relevant in the enterprise after Xamarin's acquisition - jesusmrv
http://www.cio.com/article/3038253/mobile/microsoft-acquisition-opens-door-for-cross-platform-mobile-application-development.html
======
nostrademons
Poor title: React Native has about 3 paragraphs out of 13 in the article,
which is all about Xamarin's acquisition.

